# Ski Sundown Aerial Photos



## Greg (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris Sullivan sent me some very cool aerial shots:






















If you look closely you can see the bumps on Exhibition, Nor'easter and Temptor. For those not familiar with Sundown, Gunbarrel is the long top to bottom trail on looker's right. That run will be seeded with top-to-bottom bumps on skier's right in 3 weeks! Rad.


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

Those are some really cool shots! Thanks to Chris for sharing them!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2009)

i think i see some skiable woods there


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2009)

potential future expansion towards skiers left I assume?


----------



## skiing is life (Feb 1, 2009)

you can see the mogul feilds, theyre like goosebumps:smile:


----------



## ozzy (Feb 1, 2009)

where's the rest of it?


----------



## severine (Feb 2, 2009)

That's it! But it's home.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> That run will be seeded with top-to-bottom bumps on skier's right in 3 weeks! Rad.


 
I'll have to come christen it and break something on it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i think i see some skiable woods there





deadheadskier said:


> potential future expansion towards skiers left I assume?



That all looks like they could put in some nice glades there, provided they get enough snow.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2009)

It does look like a pretty good mountain.  I've seen it from the road in the past but never skied it.  Gonna put it on my to do list with a couple of other's that I would hit for an afternoon on the way to the big boys up north

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2009)

I was considering surprising you guys and coming up there one day. But damn Greg, it's obvious you're doing you're best to keep that from happening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I was considering surprising you guys and coming up there one day. But damn Greg, it's obvious you're doing you're best to keep that from happening.



AZ you have to give it a try.  Blueberry cobbler for dessert on me if you do. 8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2009)

Greg said:


>



Hmmmmm, Skiers right on that top section of Tom's looks interesting.  I wonder what the pitch is like on the back side of the MTN...


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I was considering surprising you guys and coming up there one day. But damn Greg, it's obvious you're doing you're best to keep that from happening.



Funny thing is Andy, you probably couldn't hang with us for long at that little piss ant hill... :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Funny thing is Andy, you probably couldn't hang with us for long at that little piss ant hill... :lol:



Yep, story of my life, I could never hang with the cool kids.


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Yep, story of my life, I could never hang with the cool kids.



You're the one that likes to throw down the unprovoked snarky comments. I'm curious whether you could complete just one run with some semblance of control and/or style on a bumped up Temptor, or better yet later this season on Gunny. Come on, it's just a teeny tiny little feeder hill after all... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're the one that likes to throw down the unprovoked snarky comments. I'm curious whether you could complete just one run with some semblance of control and/or style on a bumped up Temptor, or better yet later this season on Gunny. Come on, it's just a teeny tiny little feeder hill after all... :roll:



:roll: http://www.apa.org/topics/controlanger.html


----------



## severine (Feb 2, 2009)

Andy - You can come to Sundown and ski with me.  to them! We can be the uncool kids together.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Andy - You can come to Sundown and ski with me.  to them! We can be the uncool kids together.



Now that's cool! :beer:


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2009)

Aerial shots show a lot of room for expansion. I wonder if the rep. from sundown has any other ideas of what sundown might have in the works besides a halfpipe? A couple glade runs with snowmaking on them would be sweet.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

thorski said:


> Aerial shots show a lot of room for expansion. I wonder if the rep. from sundown has any other ideas of what sundown might have in the works besides a halfpipe? A couple glade runs with snowmaking on them would be sweet.



I wouldn't worry about it since Sundown is clearly lame.  You're way too good for a mountain like that.


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 3, 2009)

thorski said:


> A couple glade runs with snowmaking on them would be sweet.



glades w/snowmaking? now there's a concept ...


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Chris Sullivan sent me some very cool aerial shots:



trying to put names to the runs in this photo. left to right are the major runs: exhibition, temptor, stinger & gunbarrel?






and in this one, what's that narrow trail through the woods, looks to be bumped. temptor?  also are the lift lines trails and if not are they skiable. btw, looks to me that you guys have a high percentage of terrain bumped particularly for an area of this size.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> glades w/snowmaking? now there's a concept ...



I've seen the expansion plan. Chris would like to take a snowmaking approach whereby the guns are positioned on one side of the trails allowing some of the snowmaking to blow into some thinned out areas. Since snowmaking will be only on one side, that means more classic and somewhat narrow trails. The expansion plan is an aggressive one and if it comes to fruition it's going to be great!



skiadikt said:


> trying to put names to the runs in this photo. left to right are the major runs: exhibition, temptor, stinger & gunbarrel?



Pretty much. The far looker's left run are the Canyon Run flats which feed into Ex where the bumps start. The Sunnyside learning area are the trails to the right of Gunny.



skiadikt said:


> and in this one, what's that narrow trail through the woods, looks to be bumped. temptor?  also are the lift lines trails and if not are they skiable. btw, looks to me that you guys have a high percentage of terrain bumped particularly for an area of this size.



You're looking to the West in that view. The left trail is Tom's Treat. It does look bumped, but it's the shadows from the trees. That skinny trail is Panhandle. Then Upper Canyon Run and Upper Nor'easter. You can see where Stinger and Temptor peel off Nor'easter too.

I really can't wait for Gunny to get seeded. If Kurt could pull off lines like he did on the bottom of Temptor the time he last seeded it, it's going to be sick. Skier's right of Gunbarrel gets lots of sun and there's a lot of snow on it right now. Should be a great 6 weeks of local bumpin'!  I think the plan also is to bump up Nor'easter too. Gonna be a cool spring vibe at the beloved Sundown.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> trying to put names to the runs in this photo. left to right are the major runs: exhibition, temptor, stinger & gunbarrel?



More or less; Exhibition is is the short wide trail that Canyon Run, Temptor, and Stinger dump out onto.



skiadikt said:


> and in this one, what's that narrow trail through the woods, looks to be bumped. temptor?  also are the lift lines trails and if not are they skiable. btw, looks to me that you guys have a high percentage of terrain bumped particularly for an area of this size.



The narrow trail is Panhandle (a flat green trail).  I've only skied it a few times, it may not be wide enough to get a groomer through, but I don't think it's really bumped up.  The lift lines are not trails and not really skiable, for the most part.  It's definitely highly discouraged anyway.

We are lucky to have as much bumped up terrain as we do, I don't think it's a high percentage though.  We have one black diamond trail and the sides of parts of two blue trails.


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't worry about it since Sundown is clearly lame.  You're way too good for a mountain like that.



Never said i was too good bvibert. I like ski sundown. My friends and i used to ski there all the time 10 years ago. We still ski there at night.  I think what they are doing with the bumps and park are good. I also think if they put in a halfpipe and some tree runs with snowmaking on them they would be able to offer what not to many mountains nearby can offer. A run like killingtons roundabout or dare i say clear it out like squeeze play. Trees like that at sundown would be badass. no? And yes it would need snowmaking due to the lack of snow CT. gets. Sundown has come a long way since i used to get season passes there. Back then they did't have bumps and to be honest the only thing that made it better then mohawk was the bar.


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've seen the expansion plan. Chris would like to take a snowmaking approach whereby the guns are positioned on one side of the trails allowing some of the snowmaking to blow into some thinned out areas. Since snowmaking will be only on one side, that means more classic and somewhat narrow trails. The expansion plan is an aggressive one and if it comes to fruition it's going to be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's very cool that management actually interact with you guys in a positive way. seems like you've have had a reasonable amount of input into what goes on over there.

and yeah some tree skiing even w/snowmaking would certainly be a great addition.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

thorski said:


> I like ski sundown.



Sure..



thorski said:


> Sundown=lame


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2009)

No halfpipe at sundown makes ski sundown=lame
Just like years ago no bumps at sundown made it lame.
Have you ever been in a pipe?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

No, I steer clear of the crack pipe, something that I highly recommend you consider.

Saying you like Sundown, but stating that you think it's lame makes thorski=nonsensical.

Go enjoy all the other mountains that have half pipes.


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job being so closed minded on halfpipes.
Skiing is about progression. I'm glad the owners of sundown seem to think that too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

thorski said:


> No halfpipe at sundown makes ski sundown=lame



Again, currently there's no room for it. That's the part you're not hearing. You can't sacrifice the only clear intermediate cruiser on the hill (Canyon Run) for a half pipe.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

thorski said:


> Good job being so closed minded on halfpipes.
> Skiing is about progression. I'm glad the owners of sundown seem to think that too.



I'm not close minded to half pipes.  I said I steer clear of the _crack_ pipe, something that you're clearly smoking.

I am, however, calling you out on your stupid, closed minded, comments.  If you think Sundown is lame then stay away, simple as that.

Writing a post that says "Sundown=lame" is lame.  You can try to explain it away all you want, but it's still lame, which makes you lame.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2009)

guys take it easy on my uncle thorski at least until I have my lesson with him so I can rule the super pipe.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm not close minded to half pipes.  I said I steer clear of the _crack_ pipe, something that you're clearly smoking.
> 
> I am, however, calling you out on your stupid, closed minded, comments.  If you think Sundown is lame then stay away, simple as that.
> 
> Writing a post that says "Sundown=lame" is lame.  You can try to explain it away all you want, but it's still lame, which makes you lame.



The big man throws down to protect the home turf... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> guys take it easy on my uncle thorski at least until I have my lesson with him so I can rule the super pipe.



Sorry dude.  Just make sure he takes you to one of the many dozens of (non lame) ski areas that have a small to medium sized half pipe, and not to Sundown since they're lame.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> The big man throws down to protect the home turf... :lol:



I gotta do what I gotta do.  I though that comment was way stupid, and you know how good I am about dropping something once it gets in my head.. 

I probably would have thought the same thing if he had said it about any other mountain, I just probably wouldn't have been so vocal about it...


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I probably would have thought the same thing if he had said it about any other mountain, I just probably wouldn't have been so vocal about it...



(applause)  Mountain loyalty is a cool thing.  When people attack Camelback it gets my dander up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> i'm not close minded to half pipes.  I said i steer clear of the _crack_ pipe, something that you're clearly smoking.
> 
> I am, however, calling you out on your stupid, closed minded, comments.  If you think sundown is lame then stay away, simple as that.
> 
> Writing a post that says "sundown=lame" is lame.  You can try to explain it away all you want, but it's still lame, which makes you lame.



lol


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

*Photochopped Gunbarrel*

While I was playing virtual mountain opps manager, I decided to seed top to bottom _and _side side to side... :lol:








I'm a little whacked, I know... :dunce:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> While I was playing virtual mountain opps manager, I decided to seed top to bottom _and _side side to side... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks beauuuuuuutiful


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2009)

Missed a few spots.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Missed a few spots.



Gotta leave a few areas for the gapers to rest.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gotta leave a few areas for the gapers to rest.



= me


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> While I was playing virtual mountain opps manager, I decided to seed top to bottom _and _side side to side... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> = me



Ya mon, me 2.


----------



## SKidds (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> While I was playing virtual mountain opps manager, I decided to seed top to bottom _and _side side to side... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump or Bust 2 top to bottom on THAT would be the sickest thing ever.  Love the editing.

Now it seems a bunch of all y'all need to settle down .  Granted, I don't know all of you guys.  But I didn't get the impression that thorski was trying to completely harsh the Sundown mellow and rip it apart.  He seemed to say a few postitive things, and that he skied there himself in the past.  And really, I think we can all find at least one aspect of our favorite hill where they come up a little bit lame, no?  Not that that should label the whole mountain.  And that is not to say his comment regarding lack of pipe holds any merit given the size and capability of the mountain.

Now to get myself in trouble.  Seeing the photos and realizing how small the place is (flame retardent suit on :flame I am even more impressed with their committment to bumps.  Percentage-wise that is a huge amount of acreage dedicated to moguls.  Way cool.  BTW - I grew up on Big Birch (aka Thunder Ridge), so I know small hills and their virtues.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Now to get myself in trouble.  Seeing the photos and realizing how small the place is (flame retardent suit on :flame I am even more impressed with their committment to bumps.  Percentage-wise that is a huge amount of acreage dedicated to moguls.  Way cool.



No flamesuit needed. It is what it is, and that's a small 600 vert feeder hill. Nevertheless, it's arguably one of the best run mountains in the northeast and if it had another 400 vertical feet it would totally blow away anything else in SNE. It's close and convenient to me so I'm a bit biased though.

The mogul philosophy is amazing and has expanded every season since it started to catch on. And it's not just one semi-steep bump run for whackos like me. The low angle bumps on Exhibition and Nor'easter are great places to learn and even hone your skills. I see a lot of people on the bumps which is a great thing. I suspect a lot of kids (and adults) are going to learn to become great skiers at Sundown. If the bumps on Gunbarrel set up as well as I expect they might, you're not going to find anything south of Vermont like it. Quite honestly, it might rival runs like Beartrap at Mount Snow, Sel's at Okemo or (although I haven't skied it personally) Flying Goose at Sunapee. That's some pretty sick terrain to have for CT bumpers right in their back yards. I'm sure many of you will get sick of seeing the Gunny bump vids we start putting together. :lol:

The bottom line is they offer terrain for everybody, blow a shitload of snow, have excellent base facilities, decent lifts, and a staff that cares a lot about their customers. So far it's been a great place to have so close to teach my kids to ski, as well as get a lot of challenging skiing of my own in midweek and sometimes on the weekends. If/when the expansion comes to pass, the place will be even better. With a mountain ops/management team that just "gets it", the place should continue to ski a lot bigger than it is.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice hill --------- you guys are fortunate to have that in your backyard !!   Wish i had something like that 30 min away  

i  have to drive an hr and twenty minutes to get to 1250 vertical


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2009)

4aprice said:


> (applause)  Mountain loyalty is a cool thing.  When people attack Camelback it gets my dander up.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



+++!  we all luv our home hills  --- gotta


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Quite honestly, it might rival runs like . . . . . Flying Goose at Sunapee.



that is exactly what i was picturing in my head.... not sure GB is as wide as FG though.  When i was at sunapee FG had a thin stretch not bumped up, i don't think GB could support that but if we had 1/2 the trail??? maybe get 4-6 lines to choose from that would be incredible!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> that is exactly what i was picturing in my head.... not sure GB is as wide as FG though.  When i was at sunapee FG had a thin stretch not bumped up, i don't think GB could support that but if we had 1/2 the trail??? maybe get 4-6 lines to choose from that would be incredible!!!



The plan is half the trail. I think 4-6 lines is a safe bet.


----------

